# 32 000 aztlanianos!!!!!!!



## albertovidal

Estimado Aztlaniano:
¿Hasta dónde vamos a llegar, señor?
Yo espero que sigan muchísimos más para seguir "degustando" tus excelentes explicaciones.
¿Serán los años que tienes que te han dado tanta sabiduría?

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!


¡Y VAMOS POR MÁS!


----------



## Pinairun

¡Jesús, 32 000! Pero si mi pueblo tiene menos habitantes...

Muchísimas gracias, Aztlaniano, por tantas respuestas valiosas.
¡Felicidades!


----------



## juandiego

¡J...der, Atzlan! Un par de semanas sin verte y a zillion posts más. ¿Te das cuenta de que, si no lo eres ya, te vas a convertir dentro de nada en recordWRman? Y con todo el criterio, además. Enhorabuena.
Un cariñoso saludo.


----------



## swift

Es una cifra impresionante y hasta envidiable, tomando en cuenta el valor de las aportaciones que hace nuestro amigo Aztlaniano. Desgraciadamente... pues...


----------



## aztlaniano

La culpa no es mía.
Hace un año ya bajé el ritmo, pero todavía sigo a la espera de que me alcancéis y me superéis.
Hay que dedicar menos tiempo a tonterías, como el trabajo o el sueño. 
¡A ver si podemos llegar todos juntos a los 40.000!


----------



## Lurrezko

Te quedas corto: los 40.000 suenan a aperitivo. Está visto que eres inmortal, como Elrond el elfo, Chuck Norris o Fraga Iribarne. En fin, no seré yo quien se queje, puesto que soy fan antiguo de los posts aztlaniánicos, de su sobriedad y puntería y de su castizo español de Lavapiés.

Muchas felicidades.


----------



## Masood

Well done, aztlaniano! I always value your posts.
Cheers
Masood


----------



## Prima Facie

Mi más sincera felicitación y agradecimiento


----------



## aztlaniano

Pinairun said:


> ¡Jesús, 32 000! Pero si mi pueblo tiene menos habitantes...


Lo que pretendo es que el número de entradas coincida con la población de Gibraltar.


----------



## blasita

Como verás en mi avatar, voy corriendo a ver si te alcanzo ... Misión imposible, desde luego.

Gracias por tus aportes y por tu ayuda. No es solo el número, sino la calidad. Muchas felicidades. Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Prima Facie

aztlaniano said:


> Lo que pretendo es que el número de entradas coincida con la población de Gibraltar.



¿sempiternos monos incluidos?


----------



## DearPrudence

Great job!  Thank you very much for all your very valuable posts: keep them coming!


----------



## Ishould haveknown

32.000 ¡qué vértigo! Muchisímas felicidades.


----------



## bondia

juandiego said:


> ¿Te das cuenta de que, si no lo eres ya, te vas a convertir dentro de nada en recordWRman?



Me preguntaba el otro día quién debía tener el título... Tenía que haberlo adivinado..
Felicidades, y gracias por toda la ayuda pasada, presente y, espero, futura
All the best


----------



## danielfranco

Wow… and all of those post make sense, are helpful, and well written.
Congrats!
D


----------



## aztlaniano

danielfranco said:


> … and all *many* of those posts make sense, are helpful, and well written.


Efesteviewonder. Aun restando las meteduras de pata quedan unos miles.


----------



## Magazine

LLego tarde a esta celebración, amigo aztla, enhorabuena, recuerdo tus principios...pufff, casi 34 000 posts ya, qué barbaridad. 



Un abrazo


----------



## mymy

Uy! yo también llego tarde y también quiero felicitarte (aunque a ti te podríamos felicitar cada día y nunca estaría fuera de lugar ). También soy fan tuya, por si no se había notado. 
Lo estás haciendo muy bien, aztlanianito, bonico, sigue así, ¿vale? Ok? Will you? Good boy!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aunque nos encontramos poco (frecuentamos foros diferentes), felicidades. Impresiona la cifra. Un saludo y un reconocimiento.
Todos vivimos en Lavapiés.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

En toda mi vida forera no he visto a nadie que vaya a la velocidad que tú vas. Eres el Lamborghini de los foreros. 

Un beso


----------



## Lurrezko

Y que lo digas. Es talmente el bosón de WR.


----------

